# Time To Really Consider Escalation Clauses



## Dumpster

Agree, older thread but still found it relevant and useful. thanks


----------



## AustinDB

Ed the Roofer said:


> Heck, with oil at $ 111.00 per barrel and materials jumping all over the place


I haven't seen Ed the Roofer's name in a long time. 

11 years later and oil is now $59 per barrel. Has anything else gone down by 45%?


----------



## Texas Wax

AustinDB said:


> I haven't seen Ed the Roofer's name in a long time.
> 
> 11 years later and oil is now $59 per barrel. Has anything else gone down by 45%?


Nope, but the Federal and State taxes have filled in much of the difference :laughing:


----------



## Ed the Roofer

AustinDB said:


> I haven't seen Ed the Roofer's name in a long time.
> 
> 11 years later and oil is now $59 per barrel. Has anything else gone down by 45%?


I recently re-discovered my Password to get back onto this site.

Most everything anybody does now a days seems to have transfered to FaceBook.

Ed


----------



## Dumpster

*Reply*

Glad you're back!


----------



## Pearce Services

Ed the Roofer said:


> I recently re-discovered my Password to get back onto this site.
> 
> Most everything anybody does now a days seems to have transfered to FaceBook.
> 
> Ed


Welcome back, Stick around, we need you.....

Thanks to guys like you, there is so much insight in the archives of CT than could ever be learned. Every once in a while I will search through old posts and think about the newbs that will never find or benefit from this info. 

MY #1 was Sonny Lycos. But there are so many, (Ed is definitely on my list too)


----------



## SixStarFC

Pearce Services said:


> Welcome back, Stick around, we need you.....
> 
> Thanks to guys like you, there is so much insight in the archives of CT than could ever be learned. Every once in a while I will search through old posts and think about the newbs that will never find or benefit from this info.
> 
> MY #1 was Sonny Lycos. But there are so many, (Ed is definitely on my list too)


Then there are those of us who spent Sundays thread digging and printing pages. Lots of excellent information , advice and experience that we could not find anywhere else. Thank you, all.


----------

